# L'air embaumait le jasmin



## Cath.S.

Bonjour à tous les francophones (et aux autres aussi, qui s'aventureraient dans le coin).

Ma question s'inspire d'une phrase proposée en exemple par un camarade dans le CTP et de la discussion qui s'en est suivie.

Pour résumer, _embaumer_ a été classé comme transitif par l'auteur de la phrase, alors que quelqu'un lui a fait valoir que _jasmin_ n'était pas COD du verbe.

Ma question est la suivante : quelle est la fonction grammaticale de _jasmin_ dans cette phrase et d'autres du même type ?

Merci d'avance,

Cath

P.s. 
Je n'ai pas posté dans le forum CTP afin d'avoir l'avis de tous, et je n'ai pas posté dans la rubrique grammaire parce que je n'ai pas envie d'écrire en anglais  ni de devoir répondre dans cette langue.


----------



## Chimel

Cela doit faire partie des "faux COD", un peu sur le modèle de l'exemple (plus connu) "coûter dix euros".

De fait, des usages tels que "embaumer le jasmin", "puer le whisky", "sentir le tabac"... sont classés au TLFI dans la section des emplois intransitifs de ces verbes, avec la mention "construit directement avec un compl. (précédé de l'art. défini) spécifiant le type d'odeur".

On a aussi le cas avec "sonner midi, sonner vêpres": on sent bien que ce n'est pas tout à fait un COD comme un autre.

Mais cette classification est sans doute discutable. Ainsi, le Robert considère simplement "embaumer/sentir/puer... qqch" comme des verbes transitifs.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, dans ce cas, je l'analyserais comme un attribut du sujet. Le verbe "embaumer" comme pas mal d'autres, peut être considéré ici comme une copule qui lie l'attribut au sujet.
De même, on peut avoir : _l'air sentait bon, l'air sentait le jasmin_...

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse y voir un COD. Il faudrait pouvoir "retourner" la phrase à la forme passive et c'est impossible : *le jasmin était embaumé par l'air.


----------



## itka

> Mais cette classification est sans doute discutable. Ainsi, le Robert considère simplement "embaumer/sentir/puer... qqch" comme des verbes transitifs.


 Oui, mais dans des phrases différentes, du type :
_"Dans le jardin, on sent l'odeur des fleurs"._ On sent quoi ? --> l'odeur des fleurs. Là, c'est un COD et le verbe est bien transitif, au contraire de l'exemple que nous cherchons.


----------



## Chimel

Non, non, je me référais bien au cas soumis par Egueule.

Ainsi, pour le Robert, "puer" est intransitif dans "puer des pieds", mais transitif dans "un ivogne qui pue l'alcool". Exemples similaires pour "sentir" et "embaumer" (je ne dis pas que je suis d'accord avec le Robert, j'observe une divergence).

Ton analyse est intéressante aussi, mais est-ce que tout COD peut être "retourné" au passif? Un exemple, pas nécessairement le meilleur mais c'est le premier qui me vient à l'esprit: dans "elle pleure de chaudes larmes", on a bien un vrai COD, me semble-t-il. Mais dirait-on "de chaudes larmes sont pleurées par elle"?


----------



## itka

> dans "elle pleure de chaudes larmes", on a bien un vrai COD, me semble-t-il. Mais dirait-on "de chaudes larmes sont pleurées par elle"?


 Ben... moi, je pleure_* à*_ chaudes larmes, ce qui m'évite ce genre de dilemme !


----------



## Cath.S.

Chimel said:


> Non, non, je me référais bien au cas soumis par Egueule.
> 
> Ainsi, pour le Robert, "puer" est intransitif dans "puer des pieds", mais transitif dans "un ivogne qui pue l'alcool". Exemples similaires pour "sentir" et "embaumer" (je ne dis pas que je suis d'accord avec le Robert, j'observe une divergence).
> 
> Ton analyse est intéressante aussi, mais est-ce que tout COD peut être "retourné" au passif? Un exemple, pas nécessairement le meilleur mais c'est le premier qui me vient à l'esprit: dans "elle pleure de chaudes larmes", on a bien un vrai COD, me semble-t-il. Mais dirait-on "de chaudes larmes sont pleurées par elle"?


 
Tout d'abord merci à vous deux pour ces réponses rapides. 
La preuve par le passif est assez bonne, du moins dans ce cas parce que le résultat est manifestement absurde.
En revanche, "de chaudes larmes sont pleurées par elle", bien que tarabiscotée et pas du tout idiomatique, cette tournure conserve tout son sens.


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Ben... moi, je pleure_* à*_ chaudes larmes, ce qui m'évite ce genre de dilemme !


Bien répliqué, mon général ! 

Disons alors: pleurer toutes les larmes de son corps, suer sang et eau, crier victoire... ("sang et eau étaient sués par les coureurs"? )


----------



## quinoa

Si un verbe transitif traduit une action produite par un sujet et qui aboutit à un résultat sur un objet, il apparaît qu'avec des usages tels que "suer sang et eau", "pleurer toutes les larmes ...", ce complément n'est en fait qu'une explicitation du verbe (suer ne signifie pas vraiment produire, et pleurer n'est pas déverser). Il ne semblerait pas qu'il y ait d'action du sujet sur un objet.
D'où l'idée d'un verbe d'état, mis à part le fait qu'avec le verbe d'état, le sujet se retrouve "décrit", "affecté" d'une caractéristique par l'intermédiaire dudit verbe d'état.

Pensées nouvelles (ne m'étais jamais posé la question).... bonne année


----------



## Chimel

> Si un verbe transitif traduit une action produite par un sujet et qui aboutit à un résultat sur un objet, il apparaît qu'avec des usages tels que "suer sang et eau", "pleurer toutes les larmes ...", ce complément n'est en fait qu'une explicitation du verbe (suer ne signifie pas vraiment produire, et pleurer n'est pas déverser). Il ne semblerait pas qu'il y ait d'action du sujet sur un objet.


Je pencherais aussi pour une explication de ce genre: est-ce qu'on ne parle pas (ou est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas parler), dans ces cas-là, d'un "complément d'intensité" ou d'un "complément de résultat"?

Pour "coûter 100 francs", je me souviens qu'on m'a enseigné qu'il s'agissait d'un complément de prix. Ce qui est un peu une dénomination à la tête du client: à ce compte-là, pourquoi pas aussi un "complément d'odeur" avec les verbes de type "sentir qqch"?

Si on tente de modéliser cette structure, on pourrait dire, selon moi, que certains verbes intransitifs se construisent avec un complément qui ressemble formellement à un COD, mais qui marque plutôt l'intensité ou le résultat de l'action exprimée par le verbe. La preuve en étant, comme l'a fait remarquer Itka, qu'il est impossible de transformer la phrase en une construction passive.

Ce serait notamment le cas de:
- coûter (autant...)
- sonner (midi...)
- sentir, puer, embaumer (le vin, le tabac, le jasmin...)
- suer (sang et eau...)


----------



## XPditif

Je serais aussi de l'avis d'Itka, d'analyser cela comme un attribut, mais j'ai préféré me conformer à l'exemple "officiel", en sachant que les grammairiens du Robert ne font pas loi non plus.


----------



## Chimel

Mais un attribut suppose un verbe d'état (et il me semble difficile de considérer certains de ces verbes comme des verbes d'état, même au sens large) et désigne en principe un caractère propre au sujet ou à l'objet.

Or dans _Chaque soir, il puait le vin_ ou _Les cloches sonnent minuit, _je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que le vin ou minuit soit un caractère du sujet. C'est plutôt un effet, un résultat de l'action exercée *par* le sujet.


----------



## quinoa

Dans "puer le vin", s'agit-il d'un effet de l'action exercée ou du résultat de l'action. Il ne s'ragit que d'une caractérisation de l'action, on apporte une précision sur la "qualité" de la puanteur. C'est pour cela que ce n'est pas tout à fait un verbe d'état, ni tout à fait un verbe transitif.
 Enfin, me semble-t-il...


----------



## Nanon

Si c'est la qualité de l'action qui est affectée, c'est pratiquement un emploi adverbial...
Puer_ le bouc _(même s'il n'y a pas de bouc), c'est sentir _mauvais _(adj en emploi adverbial) et _fort_ (adv).
Mais avec embaumer _le jasmin_, ou tout autre de ces emplois *au sens propre*, difficile de parler, comme le font certaines grammaires, de compléments adverbiaux (je ne parle pas de "sentir la rose", expression pratiquement lexicalisée au sens figuré... et parfois ironique à la forme négative).

Cet article classe "Il respire _la santé_" parmi les COD quand bien même, ici, la preuve par le passif n'est guère possible : qu'est-ce que la santé respire ou est respirée ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]Il faudrait pouvoir "retourner" la phrase à la forme passive et c'est impossible : *le jasmin était embaumé par l'air.


Et là, ça sent l'sapin !


----------



## itka

> à ce compte-là, pourquoi pas aussi un "complément d'odeur" avec les verbes de type "sentir qqch"?


J'adore cette idée !  
Puis on aurait le complément "de son" (les cloches qui sonnent midi à quatorze heures) le complément "de bonheur" (il respire la joie de vivre) le complément "de chagrin" (il pleure toutes les larmes de son corps) et pour _crier victoire_ ? Je propose le complément de cocorico !

Le "_Le Complément d'Odeur_ ou _Les Limites de la Grammaire" !_ Mais au fait, que dit notre cher Grevisse à ce sujet ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

 Des avis plus autorisés que le mien...  (même si québécois )

1 - Ici : _"671. -- *Intransitifs devenant transitifs avec un régime direct qui exprime la cause de l'action.*_ _Les intransitifs peuvent devenir transitifs avec un régime direct qui exprime la cause de l'action. [...]
_
_Ce fait se présente encore avec les verbes qui désignent une sensation. Le latin disait *olere vinum* (sentir le vin), *sapere herbam* (avoir un goût d'herbe) ; le français dit de même : embaumer la rose, sentir le tabac, etc."_


2 - Un grammairien parle d'"_une sorte de passif à la forme active_" : plusieurs formes sont possibles dans l'exemple d'Egueule :

- *le jasmin embaumait l'air*
-* l'air était embaumé par le jasmin*
tournures classiques;

mais on peu mettre cette dernière phrase à la forme active sans inverser les substantifs, ce qui est moins classique :
- *l'air embaumait le jasmin*.


----------



## itka

Oui... mais ça, ça s'appelle une règle "ad hoc" ! 
C'est aussi explicatif que _la vertu dormitive de l'opium_... C'est à dire qu'on mentionne bien que le phénomène existe. En tant que francophones, nous n'en doutions pas, mais ça n'explique rien de plus...


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Mais au fait, que dit notre cher Grevisse à ce sujet ?


C'est justement Grevisse qui parle des compléments adverbiaux (plus exactement, la Nouvelle grammaire française de Grevisse et Goosse, 3e édition).

Par rapport à l'idée de passif, "ça sent le jasmin, le sapin, la rose, les pieds..." indique que l'odeur est modifiée par ces différentes choses et le complément serait à rapprocher d'un complément d'agent. Sauf que, bien entendu, nous sommes à la voix active et que le jasmin, la rose ou le sapin ne sont pas introduits par _par_ ou _de_.

J'ai trouvé ceci (voir pp 119-120). Si on suit cette analyse pour l'exemple du CTP, la transitivité dans la forme (syntaxique) ne correspond pas à la transitivité sémantique. Et apparemment, les autres dictionnaires n'ont pas tranché non plus... Autrement dit, personne n'a tort, ni l'auteur de la phrase ni son contradicteur.

Ceci posé, dans un dictionnaire, on peut faire des sous-entrées pour éviter les classements inexacts : emploi transitif pour "le jasmin embaume la maison", intransitif pour "ça embaume" et, selon le critère choisi (syntaxique ou sémantique) pour "ça embaume le jasmin".


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Oui... mais ça, ça s'appelle une règle "ad hoc" !
> C'est aussi explicatif que _la vertu dormitive de l'opium_... C'est à dire qu'on mentionne bien que le phénomène existe. En tant que francophones, nous n'en doutions pas, mais ça n'explique rien de plus...


Ça n'est pas une règle ad hoc, c'est un constat. Et en parlant d'ad hoc (mon capitaine ), l'origine de cette tournure est peut-être héritée du latin, ce qui est peut-être un début d'explication, non ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis cette conversation d'un regard passionné.
L'idée adverbiale me plaît bien.
Cependant, ne pourrait-on pas considérer qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'un COD, les verbes concernés se contentant de changer de sens ?
sentir => émettre l'odeur de qqch ?
Ou suis-je trop simpliste sur ce coup ?


----------



## Chimel

egueule said:


> Cependant, ne pourrait-on pas considérer qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'un COD, les verbes concernés se contentant de changer de sens ?
> sentir => émettre l'odeur de qqch ?
> Ou suis-je trop simpliste sur ce coup ?


Ce n'est sûrement pas trop simpliste puisque, je le répète, c'est ce que fait le Petit Robert - dico "grand public", certes, mais qui est tout de même une référence d'une certaine fiabilité.

Il y a donc moyen d'interpréter ce phénomène linguistique de plusieurs manières.

En essayant de ne pas trop partir dans le hors sujet, on pourrait en fait déboucher sur une réflexion plus générale sur "qu'est-ce que la grammaire?" Au départ, bien sûr, il n'y a pas de grammaire: les premiers hommes ont parlé, le petit enfant aujourd'hui apprend simplement à parler sans se poser de questions de grammaire.

Par la suite, certains se sont efforcés d'expliquer, de systématiser, de modéliser ce qui est dit dans chaque langue. C'est la grammaire. Quand il y a des phénomènes simples, comme le fait que tel terme permette de désigner le possesseur d'un objet, on peut facilement se mettre d'accord pour appeler ça un "adjectif possessif" (ou toute autre dénomination qu'on voudra).

Mais lorsque la langue recourt à des constructions plus complexes, à la limite entre plusieurs phénomènes linguistiques, il n'est pas étonnant que la grammaire puisse proposer des interprétations divergentes puisqu'elle n'est jamais qu'une (tentative d')explication "après coup".


----------



## Xence

Chimel said:


> il n'est pas étonnant que la grammaire puisse proposer des interprétations divergentes puisqu'elle n'est jamais qu'une (tentative d')explication "après coup".


Il faut peut-être préciser ici que Chimel parle de la grammaire descriptive, qui est le propre de la linguistique moderne, par opposition à la grammaire traditionnelle dite normative (ou prescriptive). Dans cette dernière, les règles et les normes sont données d'avance, et tout énoncé de langue devrait s'y conformer sous peine d'aller rejoindre l'interminable cohorte des exceptions...


----------

